
The history of ODroid - khitchdee
Hi,<p>Can someone provide a link that describes
the history of the ODroid ARM based development platform.<p>From what I&#x27;ve gleaned so far, it was launched in 2010 per ARM&#x27;s website<p>and there is a forum for it&#x27;s development at droid.com<p>but I cant figure out who actually came up with the idea and who ran with it.
======
taneliv
There's an interview of the HardKernel CEO at [https://magazine.odroid.com/wp-
content/uploads/ODROID-Magazi...](https://magazine.odroid.com/wp-
content/uploads/ODROID-Magazine-201401.pdf) (page 26), which provides some
insight relevant to your questions.

~~~
khitchdee
Thanks a lot.

